# Smoothie Ingredients!



## Remigius (Apr 22, 2012)

Just started getting into more serious riding and I want to try the smoothie thing. What do you guys add that tastes real good and seems to help? Ive never made a smoothie in my life.


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Great thread! I need to use my Ninja blender more.


----------



## Vah_Nay (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't drink smoothies for riding fuel b/c I always get hungry really fast after I have one. (rice milk, banana, blueberries, almond butter). So I'm curious what others put it the smoothies to make them work.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

4 ice cubes
20g Whey protein
5g creatine
3 strawberries
8 blueberries
1/3 banana
4 ounces of "juice" (see below)

and for juice I use Naked Truth's "green machine" "superfood" juice product, which includes:
Apple Juice
Mango Puree
Pineapple Juice
Banana Puree
Kiwi Puree
Spirulina
Chlorella
Broccoli
Spinach
Barley Grass
Wheat Grass
Parsley
Ginger Root
Blue Green Algae
Odorless Garlic

All of that in a 10-12 oz smoothie that takes 3 min to make!


----------



## Remigius (Apr 22, 2012)

I will have to try that! Anyone else have good smoothie recipes? I want to try a bunch,


----------



## eddie80 (Apr 28, 2006)

I like stumps recipe, here's my standard

Silk Coconut milk
Scoop of designer whey strawberry or muscle milk chocolate protein powder
Handful frozen fruit
5 grams optimum nutrition glutamine powder
1tbsp of flavorless fiber powder
1tbsp ground flaxseed

Only drink these post ride


----------



## McBain01 (Feb 17, 2012)

1.5 cups cranberry juice
1 apple
1 bannana
1 cup frozen berry mix
6 tbsp plain yogurt
2 tbsp flaxseed oil
1 scoop whey protein powder
1 cup milk
6 ice cubes
add a little water if it too thick
It works out to approx 720 Calories

see soothieweb dot com for more ideas you can put in any think you like experiment.


----------



## stroom (Feb 20, 2012)

My go-to:

Banana
Frozen Blueberries and or fresh/frozen strawerries, rasberries
almond/soy milk
some almonds and or pecans, walnuts
big handful of spinach (yes spinach, you don't even taste it)
And when I have it, I love to add vega MRP powder/ or their smoothie powders. I'm not vegetarian etc but its just great quality stuff and tastes good.


----------



## mtboz (Feb 10, 2010)

today i slapped one together, its different but its what i had. As a bonus my three year old girl loved it!
Water
Vanilla Yogart
Frozen peaches
Frozen blueberries
Frozen Strawberries
avocado
Green tomato, because i hate sweet drinks and have a garden full of them.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

I always put the ingredients in the blender in this order...not sure why, it just feels right. This is my go-to recipe.

- 3 ice cubes
- 1 scoop of whey protein powder (25 g)
- 1 large banana
- 4-7 strawberries, depending on size
- handful of blueberries
- Chobani raspberry greek yogurt
- Vitamin B tablet
- a capsule or two of EGCG
- a capsule of L-tyrosine
- been experimenting with quercetin (doesn't seem to do anything)
- fill the rest of the blender up with almond milk (my blender holds 40 oz I believe)
- a spoonful of local raw honey

Once in a great while, I'll throw in a spoonful or two of organic peanut butter. I have ground up some pumpkin seed flax granola cereal in a coffee grinder and added that for a few extra calories.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

In any amt. 
Nonfat yogurt
Banana
Green apple
Orange
Frozen blue/blackberries or mixed berries
Rose's Lime Juice
Tequila.....Happy Cinco De Mayo!


----------

